# Star Wars Artist Tim Hildebrandt Dies



## McMurphy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tim Hildebrandt earned his fame as a contemporary artist by providing reference material and artwork for the original Star Wars trilogy.  In addition, he was commissioned to create the art for much of the images for posters, novels, calendars, and etc. for the Star Wars trilogy that all of us are familiar with.

He later continued providing fantasy illustrations and paintings for the "Lord of the Rings," and even completed a 160-piece Marvel Masterpiece card set.  According to Wizard Magazine (September 2006 issue), he constructed the "_visual design work for the "Spider-Man_ _movie_" (22).

Hildebrandt died from diabetes complications June 11th, 2006.


----------



## BookStop (Aug 18, 2006)

I had his LOTR calendars - brilliant artist


----------



## Hawkshaw_245 (Sep 6, 2006)

He will be missed.  I grew up with his work. Both LOTR and SW.

He was a brilliant artist, indeed.


----------



## Underfaker (Oct 29, 2006)

He drew for Magic too. It actually happened while ago but I still miss him. I liked his works a lot.


----------

